# iPhone Ringtones - Movie and TV themes



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I went a little crazy yesterday and created a bunch of ringtones for my iPhone from some of my favorite TV and Movie themes. Some are with vocals, some without.
Thought I would share the crazyness. Enjoy!

** EDIT ** Added Standard Phone Ringtones

iPhone Ringtones

iPhone RIngtones - Phones


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice work..

But am I the only one who wants normal, sound only ringtones? Like, normal telephone sounds n such... can't find them anywhere!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

kloan said:


> Nice work..
> 
> But am I the only one who wants normal, sound only ringtones? Like, normal telephone sounds n such... can't find them anywhere!


No, I share the same thoughts as you. They must be out there some where.. I am getting sick of the default one.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks Guys.
I am finishing up some work on a 4 Page spread, after that, I will create some 'normal' phone rings for you guys


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

Very, very cool pack. And for the people who want a normal telephone ringtone you can just make one with audacity and then convert it with itunes. There are tutorials out there.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I know how to make ringtones.. it's finding the actual samples that's proving difficult for me.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I was looking for ringtones - okay, I hadn't summoned up the energy to actually look yet but I was planning on looking - and I'm teaching a TV course this fall. At least this way when my phone rings accidentally during class I can work it in : )

Thanks for that


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I have uploaded the standard 'Phone' Ringtones, there are 15 in all. Enjoy!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys. I have uploaded the standard 'Phone' Ringtones, there are 15 in all. Enjoy!


Thanks so much. My phone should arrive today, and I'm upgrading from a Sony Ericcson k790 which didn't have an ordinary ring tone either. Drove me nuts!


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

MacDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys. I have uploaded the standard 'Phone' Ringtones, there are 15 in all. Enjoy!


thanks for the "standard" ringtones - just what I was looking for. great stuff!


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

The first thing I do with any cell phone I buy is load an actual 'phone ringing' ringtone onto it. I never understood why everyone especially business people (VERY unprofessional looking) want songs as their ringtones! Thanks for the download!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

hey,

thanks for the upload of the ringtones. I will try out tonight when I get home.


----------

